# Another "Hey look I can run!"



## Lare (20 Jun 2010)

I'm not sure this post will provide any great benefit to those reading, I'm mostly just looking for some input on areas I could improve or if I'm pushing too hard. I'll attempt to keep this updated every week or so if there's any interest.

For starters, I'll provide a little background on my fitness level (or lack thereof). I haven't really jogged or ran since school (~7 years ago) and outside of work do nothing that could be classified as 'working out'. I smoke 1/2-1 pack a day, and eat decently. I work at a grocery store Sun-tues-thurs-fri-sat, getting up at 0500 every day (my days off I'm up at the crack of dawn with my daughter) and go to sleep around Midnight every night. 

The only saving grace is my job. I'm on my feet 8 hours a day working freight, lifting 5kg-25kg boxes all day, and pallets, and pulling skids with hand-jacks that can weigh anywhere from 40kg to 3500 kg (if you've ever pulled a skid of pop or sugar more than 100ft with a shitty jack you know why I'm counting this as a workout).

So now I've started running on Thursday June 10th, slowly easing into it with 1km a day, completed in 3:45-4:05. I run around the block with no real pacing or breathing rhythm other than trying to breathe in through my nose and out through my mouth. On Tuesday June 15th I decided to jump it up to the 2.4km and ran it in 11:15. I now only do the 2.4km every night and the best time I've gotten so far is 10:38.

I haven't really had any issues since I read (on here) about breathing in through the nose and out through the mouth, though I occasionally get cramps. I've read several different theories on how to deal with them, from slowing down to a jog/walk, to jogging bent over, to applying pressure to the abdomen... The one that works best for me (although I don't know if its 'bad' or not) is as soon as I feel a cramp coming, I close my mouth, breathing only through my nose, and sprint for as long and as fast as I can until I need more air faster, then slow down and continue with the nose/mouth. Cramp usually goes away. 

I've also read a lot about the frequency at which people in training run. Some say take a day off, I tried that in the winter but that just made it easier for me to say "Screw it, it's way to friggin cold out!" Running every single day is working so far for me, and I don't have any issues with sore muscles, so unless I'm missing something insanely important I'll continue going every day.

My short term goal is just building on my ability to not suck wind like a hoover, just building on my cardio and recovery times, this has already improved massively, the first few days I came home and died on the couch, now I'm usually breathing normally by the end of the ~2 minute walk to my door. Long term I would like to end up at 7km (or higher, of course) before BMQ. (No idea on when that is yet) I've started reading about the beep test, and after I can do 5km comfortably I'll begin working on that. 

So, a couple quick questions that I'm sure have been answered a thousand times. First, I increased my distance by 2.5x after 6 days, at what point should I increase it again. Are there warning signs I could watch for that would indicate an increase again? And for the distance to the increase, should I just keep running until I can't run no more, and then run that distance for another week until I master it, or increase it with a specific distance. 

The second question, really is a no brainer... but here goes anyway. Would quitting smoking now really improve my runs timing/distance/endurance wise by the time basic comes around (ballpark guess anywhere from November to January). I remember from some anti-smoking school lecture that lungs take 7 years to heal fully, would there be a noticeable impact in several months, if they even heal at all? Are there still lots of people who smoke in the military? (obviously they are in good enough shape to be there, smoker or not). 

Sorry for the long random post, I don't really know anyone in town who's into fitness at all, unless of course the beer can curl is a new PT workout  : so mostly want some input or back and forth on how I'm doing.

My thanks to any who managed to get this far, and to any who reply!


----------



## Nostix (20 Jun 2010)

Just for fun:

http://blisstree.com/files/2007/06/smoking_timeline_2070x1530.gif


----------



## stealthylizard (20 Jun 2010)

If you can quit smoking, then go for it.  Even if it takes 7 years for your lungs to fully heal, you will feel the difference within a weeks of being a non-smoker, and it's easier to quit now then it is waiting until your are in the military under constant stress, although the military does offer free quit smoking aids.  My only suggestion to your workout (and by no means am I a fitness god, especially when it comes to running) is throwing in windsprints.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jun 2010)

There are tons of running threads on this site, including a huge one by paracowboy. We're not starting another. Search and read.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

